# Suitable bed for 8 week puppy & beyond ?



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

I've spent the day window shopping round Pets at Home & other pet stores (although nothing is very big here in Plymouth) and online and have managed to confuse myself !

In my head I thought that a plastic dog bed plus soft fleece padded cushion would be best - but I now realise that there is so much out there ? What's the best thing ? Something that fits now or he will grow into ?

Also, should I be getting a crate big enough for bed & puppy pad & play room - or just sleeping room ? Would leaving a puppy pad in inhibit toilet training if there is always a place to go inside ?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Hi Lisa,

Well, it is all very confusing as there is so much on offer. And you'll find there is no right or wrong answer as different things suit different people (and pups, and the size of pup). So what I will recommend is what has worked for us and then you can see if it suits you..

We got a 36" crate for Luna which she went in from day 1 and is still in now at 8 months old (adult size almost). At the bottom of it we put vetbed from eBay, which I definitely recommend. Vetbed can be washed and air dries very quickly. It comes in different colours to match the room and it keeps the puppy/dog warm in winter and cool in summer. It is also indestructible - well Luna hasn't chewed it anyway. We got three vetbeds that are made to fit a 36" crate and rotate two of them for the crate and use the other one in the kitchen. On eBay they are about £12 each. Money well spent as 6 months later they are still going strong.

In terms of night time and having Luna in a large crate, we went down the "newspaper in the crate" path. So we folded the vetbed in half and put newspaper in the other half of the crate, plus water. Either you do that or you get up in the night when they cry and let them out. However, I hate getting out of bed at night and I didn't want her to think that she can cry and then we go to her, hence the newspaper. Which, I hasten to add, once she got home she didn't use once. She held on all night from Day 1. Yes she cried the first night but we ignored her as we knew she was ok and had water and somewhere to toilet. And it did the job. She was dry every night. 

So that's what I recommend, but you do what suits you. Just be persistent with whichever route you go down, and it'll pay off.

Happy Shopping!

Harri x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I echo what Harri recommended 
Have you had a look at the CCGB website - address on my signature below - there is a section on taking your puppy home, and what you need to buy.....It may be useful for you


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

go cheep, some puppys are good at ripping beds appart, so blankets and vet beds are the way to go. 

dont get anything decent till the pup is past the chewing stage.


----------



## doreen (Sep 17, 2011)

l got buddy a lovely cuddly expensive bed from pets at home, which lasted about 2mths had to go back and get him the rubber one still bought him a cuddly pad for it up to now they are still intact he loves it just as much


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

We also got Daisy a large crate and used vet bed, mainly because Daisy was a chewer (still is!) and vet bed is really tough! It is also washable. When she was smaller we had the bed at one end and newspaper at the other so that if she did have an accident it would be away from her sleeping area. She now has a big bed which fills the crate!  There are some gorgeous beds out there but I agree with Kendal, save your money until they are past the initial puppy stage!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Thank you all very much - vet bed it is then !
I may also get one of those plastic beds & fill that with vet bed too - it just seems to me to look a bit cosier


----------



## Turi (Jun 28, 2011)

Hi Lisa, 

We’ve bought vetbed – I bought it a dog’s show in September (yes, six months before our puppy’s due home date – told you I was a shopaholic!) We bought two large vetbeds for £10 – I see they’re a bit more pricy online but I love the cowprint one at Pets at Home!

We do have other beds around the house that the cats sleep in and I’ll be surprised if Saffi doesn’t want to sleep in them but in her crate it will be vetbed. 

Good luck!


----------



## Amh59 (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi Lisa
It's difficult to know what they will like isn't it? I have bought 4 beds - I know, ridiculous!
We bought a soft little bed with sides that is in the living room but she tries to eat this one. We bought one of the hard plastic ones and put a lovely plump fleece in it with a pink blanket on top and she loves this one and tends to take her toys and chews in it. She has a crate with a mattress pad in and fleecy blankets and she tends to go in this for a snooze as she can stretch out but we always leave the door open. I also bought a vet bed but it is too big for her at the moment I think so I'm keeping it in reserve. I like that she has a bed she can go and get in that isn't in a crate but that's just me. Happy shopping.

Andrea x


----------



## danielo (Feb 10, 2012)

Have a look on Pet Beds Direct (http://www.petbedsdirect.co.uk/), I got mine from there.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Hattie had 36" crate with vet bed and fleece blanket you will be amazed at how quick they grow so don't spend money on beds that they grow out of. As long as you can protect against draughts and if it is the way you want to go have enough room for a puppy pad that should be fine.


----------

